
Time to take a stand [on hold] - saycheese
http://meta.stackoverflow.com/questions/342440/time-to-take-a-stand#on-hold
======
ebcode
Taking a stand should never be put on hold. Imagine if SO, HN, and Google, all
put up a static homepage that said, "sorry, but our services will be
unavailable until the Travel Ban has been rescinded." How long do you think it
would take before it was rescinded if that happened? I think probably not more
than 3 days.

